# Bucks Meet - **TONIGHT** - The Pineapple, Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

After the great success of February's meet - I think it's time we did it again 

Please note the is Wednesday 7th March - not Tuesday as I first posted in the title :roll: 

Pretty short notice I'm afraid - with Feb being a short month it snuck up on me all of a sudden :roll: The Pineapple is still open as usual so no problem fitting in another meet 8) 

For those that haven't come to one yet - where have you been? :roll: it's at The Pineapple in Amersham Common which is at 131 White Lion Road, Amersham Common, Bucks. HP7 9JY Tel: 07901677688

The food is great and the staff are very hospitable. They open up the restaurant especially for us and we get 10% discount too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So all those interested - get yourself down (or up) there for 7:15 onwards on Wednesday 7th March. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we always make everyone very welcome - bring your girlfriend/wife/partner along too if you like :wink:

Hands up who wants to come:

NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
was...was...was :twisted: 
MarkTT225 (by text  )
phodge & Mr phodge
neil millard tt
Adam TTR
thebears & Mrs bears
genocidalduck + new lady in his life [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
s7fan
Dr Phibes possibly
TTej


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Paul, I'm away (suffering in Nice on business, tough but someone has to do it)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Sorry Paul, I'm away (suffering in Nice on business, tough but someone has to do it)


'Nice' for some eh? :lol:

Next month I'll try to pick a date when you're not out of or imminently out of the country :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blimey - you coming three times then mr was...or are you just really desperate to go to the toilet :lol: :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Blimey - you coming three times then mr was...or are you just really desperate to go to the toilet :lol: :wink:


nah desperate for a smoke outside


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey - you coming three times then mr was...or are you just really desperate to go to the toilet :lol: :wink:
> ...


 [smiley=sick2.gif] :roll: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi paul will see you there.Neil


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Is this Tuesday the 6th or Wednesday the 7th? :?

Either way, I'm there this time!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 [smiley=cheers.gif] 



neil millard tt said:


> Hi paul will see you there.Neil


Nice one Neil



episteme said:


> Is this Tuesday the 6th or Wednesday the 7th? :?
> 
> Either way, I'm there this time!!


Ermmm - Wednesday 7th 

Looking forward to meeting you 

Sorry all - just to clarify it is definitely *Wednesday 7th March *- Amended title and 1st post now


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

see you all there guys!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> see you all there guys!!!


Added to the list Adam - looking forward to seeing your new skirts [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > see you all there guys!!!
> ...


 :lol:

he will be missing a TV program called ' The Truth About Size Zero' :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> see you all there guys!!!


This post is all the way from sunny Florida.. I can't make it, i'll be working  gutted

Send me some pics of the skirts Adam :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > see you all there guys!!!
> ...


All right for some :roll:

Hopefully see you at the next one then


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jay!!

hope yr enjoying yrself...

got the car back, looks awesome but dont have any pics yet... will post up asap


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


lol leave me alone! I came to the last one didnt i?!?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


>


So that's another 1..2..3..4...5......11 of you then 

Is Mrs bears playing netball again?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope you're bringing some photos....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I hope you're bringing some photos....


I need to give Dale a CD with some on so, if someone brings a laptop, we can view them on there


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you're bringing some photos....
> ...


I'll bring me laptop Paul, youll be in for a long night so far i have over 1,000 pics to get through and have only been sent 3 CD's back!

Penny PM'd you!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


  

OMG that's a lot of pics.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Quick reminder that this is this Wednesday.

Hope everyone on the list can still make...and any others that fancy coming along.

Look forward to seeing you all


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Quick reminder that this is this Wednesday.
> 
> Hope everyone on the list can still make...and any others that fancy coming along.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all


Mrs Anthony may be gracing us as well!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thebears said:


> Mrs Anthony may be gracing us as well!


aaaahhhh the happy newly weds 8) still in honeymoon mode I guess - Martini 

p.s will Mrs Anthony's younger sister be coming too ? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Quick reminder that this is this Wednesday.
> ...


Yay  - Mrs NaughTTy wiil be pleased :wink:

Will Mrs bears be wearing the dress?







I'm sure she'd be gald of the opportunity to get some wear out of it...got to get your money's worth


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Im still coming, got masking tape holding my sideskirts on tho! lol stuck them on with Tiger seal today but the stuff takes 24 hours to go off


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Yay  - Mrs NaughTTy will be pleased :wink:
> 
> Will Mrs bears be wearing the dress?
> 
> ...


Moneys worth :lol: do you know how much modding that dress could have paid for? LOTS :roll:

She hasn't taken it off yet :wink:



was said:


> aaaahhhh the happy newly weds 8) still in honeymoon mode I guess - Martini
> 
> p.s will Mrs Anthony's younger sister be coming too ? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Now you tell me    

Do you mean this bridesmaid










I'm sure Sister in law wont mind, wont tell if you don't.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'll See if i can convince the new lady in my life to come.....But if we can get there it wont be until 9ish.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Im still coming, got masking tape holding my sideskirts on tho! lol stuck them on with Tiger seal today but the stuff takes 24 hours to go off


We'll help you peel it off Adam :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I'll See if i can convince the new lady in my life to come.....But if we can get there it wont be until 9ish.


Hope you can make it Jamie - it's been a while. Call me if you need directions 

New car and a new lady in your life 

Looking forward to meeting her...and you of course 

When's the exchange of cars happening? Actually don't tell me, I'll wait 'til I see you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

what happend to the RS4 and what was it replaced with?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> what happend to the RS4 and what was it replaced with?


Just seen in Other Marques that he hasn't exchanged it yet - have a look over there for the thread about the new one :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Enjoy yourselves - it's pissing down in Nice, the plane was full and I had some hideous chubby woman who wouldn't fit in her seat sitting next to me - and my hotel room appears to be close to some sort of 'Acid Jazz' club so I kept being woken up until 4am.

Hopefully the day will get better :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Enjoy yourselves - it's pissing down in Nice, the plane was full and I had some hideous chubby woman who wouldn't fit in her seat sitting next to me - and my hotel room appears to be close to some sort of 'Acid Jazz' club so I kept being woken up until 4am.
> 
> Hopefully the day will get better :?


Well it had to have some downsides :roll:

It's sunny here BTW :twisted:

Hopefully see you soon Rob


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> Do you mean this bridesmaid


Is that the one that had the chandelier on her head??

:wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Guys, im afraid i wont be able to make it tonight. We're having some serious issues at work (hence my recent lack of posts) and im likely to be here all night, and definitely wont be leaving before 10 pm. Unfortunately for me, such are the joys of television being 24/7.

Sorry 

On the upside I suppose, here's current jamie-vision


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We'll get you to a meet someday Jamie :wink:

Hope you enjoy your evening's viewing :roll:

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

so its just us then... shame, last meet was so good... oh well, one less person to see my car in bandages


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> so its just us then... shame, last meet was so good... oh well, one less person to see my car in bandages


Still 12 people though....obviously not as many TTs but I'm sure it'll be a good evening. 

Don't think we'll be going down to Audi for photos this time though [smiley=stop.gif] :roll: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol take pictures of all.....4 cars haha

On a higher note tho, im bringing a friend along with me who is picking up his new purple roadster on monday!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> lol take pictures of all.....4 cars haha
> 
> On a higher note tho, im bringing a friend along with me who is picking up his new purple roadster on monday!


7 please :roll:

Is this Stefan? - Thought he decided against the purple roadster...or is it a different one?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah its stefan...

He went to see that one he posted up in the flesh and it turned out to be a complete shed - Its had 10,000 more miles than advertised, it had 4 owners, not 1, and the inside was absolutely filthy!

He ran and didnt look back.

He has since found one via an Audi dealer in Norwich, doesnt have the kit but is a pure bred. He's happy to spend a little less (as its an older car) and kit it up himself. I'm sure he'll have loads of questions to ask you all and will be posting up as a full time member as of monday!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> yeah its stefan...
> 
> He went to see that one he posted up in the flesh and it turned out to be a complete shed - Its had 10,000 more miles than advertised, it had 4 owners, not 1, and the inside was absolutely filthy!
> 
> ...


Cool - good decision methinks

He's added to the list


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thanks... see you all tonight then!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Paul, will be along later in the evening for a drink, probably around 8ish.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've got to clean my car when I get home so I'll be bent double with a bad back by the time I get there - it's already twinging from the crap chairs we have at work so it's gonna hurt like hell after speed washing the car :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - well for some reason when i clean my wheels my hands seize up! Def a case for arthritis when im older!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> lol - well for some reason when i clean my wheels my hands seize up! Def a case for arthritis when im older!


Yep - I know that one very well. Thankfully I discovered virosol and jet wash gets rid of most of it (when there's no hosepipe ban :x )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I've got to clean my car when I get home so I'll be bent double with a bad back by the time I get there - it's already twinging from the crap chairs we have at work so it's gonna hurt like hell after speed washing the car :?


Bring it round - I'll get David to do it after he's done mine!!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming last night - great evening as usual  Sorry we disappeared so early but Ella wasn't feeling too good.

Good to see everyone again and to meet Stefan - hope all goes well with the new car on Monday 

See you all next month....if not before :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Paul,

when you gonna upload the pics? lol


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry forgot to say thanks Paul. Really busy at work!!

Great night and thanks for sharing the wedding photos, hope your not to board by it all.

Cheers
Dale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Sorry forgot to say thanks Paul. Really busy at work!!
> 
> Great night and thanks for sharing the wedding photos, hope your not to board by it all.
> 
> ...


----------

